# veneer paper



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm supposed to do a really small job hanging? a walnut veneer with paper backing. Anyone familiar with this product? I haven't seen it yet and it's an in and out job. Just a wood cabinet at one of the casinos.

The description is that it's real wood with a paper backing. Paste or adhesive is seperate. I'm told that it's not regular wood veneer with adhesive.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Never heard of that type of paper. I'm guessing I would use a Clay based paste?? What casino are you working in? Las Vegas? Atlantic city? Sounds like a cool job!!

DW


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

The paste comes with it. It's a side job at the palazzo, las vegas, in the mall. Not even 2 hours, but it pays really well.

Just got off the phone, the material is in. The carpenter described it just like wall paper. Has to be done tomorrow night. Was just looking for some insight here.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Tim, can you find out the manufacturer of the wallcovering? Some of those wood veneers can be a real nightmare. If I know who made it, I can give you some insight on it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://urbanwallcovering.com/page/166i9/veneerhome.html Try That. I have actually had the pleasure of taking this stuff down. Wasn't fun, came of like real wood, kinda splintery. The adhesive was just as difficult.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Tim, can you find out the manufacturer of the wallcovering? Some of those wood veneers can be a real nightmare. If I know who made it, I can give you some insight on it.


Not until I get there tomorrow. I'm hoping it's a curvwood product. Heh, it's a one shot deal and I have limited info. So many things could go wrong, but these hotels know what they're doing. As long as the "paper" and adhesive is there, I'll giterdone. Basically, I'm thinking I should take a bunch of paint sticks in case it's plain old contact cement. But, I'm being told something different. The carpenter said he saw an installer paste the material and book it......Who knows what it really is. I doubt a waterbased paste will be used around raw wood.

If it's a really cool new product, I'll get the info and post it here. From looking around, I'm expecting something like curvwood 900. Hoping at least.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Pray that it isn't this stuff. It will make even the best hanger cry like a little girl. 

My suggestion would be to bring different tools to cut it with. Tin snips, utility knife, thick razor snap-off knife, copings saw, etc. Dremel tools work great too. Also bring along some stiff cardboard, or a piece of commercial vinyl. You may want to make a template if you need to cut the stuff around some intricate moldings.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

It's getting late in MO, but I"m going over to look at it in an hour or so.
Found out that they're sending the right rollers with it too. 

Simple job, just covering some flat panel doors on a 10' tall piece. I might cut it exact or I might trim overhang by clamping a straight edge. 

If the edges are rounded, I'm waking you up tonight. J/K.

I'm excited about it. My first hotel....wooppeeee.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Take some pictures. :thumbsup:

And feel free to post any questions. You might not catch me tonight, but the answer will be there when you get up in the A.M.


----------



## cbuchman (Feb 21, 2008)

*Hopefully I can help!*

Hi!
I noticed this thread in the referrer report of my website www.urbanwallcovering.com . It sounds like there is a question about the installation/deinstallation of wood veneer wallcovering. Feel free to pick my brain and I'll do my best to help. The cool thing about my wood veneer wallcovering is that it has a glue barrier to avoid seepage and allows for easy removal. If you can hang/remove vinyl wallcovering you will love this product. It is 100th of an inch thick, prefinished and becomes extremely flexible once a clay based adhesive is applied. It has foil in it that gives it demensional stability thus allowing for easy wraping around 90 degrees and curves. No wood working tools needed! Simply overlap and double cut with a blade for a seemless look. Hand and walk away! Feel free to shoot my an email if you have any questions. I check it frequently [email protected]


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

False alarm. Went to the site but the actual paper wasn't there. 

There was some paper there, that had been applied to different areas of the store. The product I'm actually going to hang is probably along the same lines. Pre-finished, very thin. Looks like wallpaper. I wouldn't have guessed that it was real wood. 

I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see what's actually going to happen. Have to work all day then do this job, so I won't have a chance to get back here before then.

Famous last words, "I tried".


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

*Update*

Well, I never did the work. The paper didin't come in.


PWG, thanks for being available. CB, thanks for your input too.

At least I know what the stuff is now. It's just like regular wall paper, except that instead of a "picture" of wood, I guess it's real wood.

It was a union carpenter job and they needed someone to do a few little things. Out here the carpenters union avoids the painters union whenever they can. In this case, it may have been too small a job to get a union painter to answer the call. At any rate, it never got done. Don't know what happened with it, haven't talked to the carpenter yet.

Thanks again.
Tim


----------

